# Is it too late? spider mites



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Against my better judgement i allowed a friend to give me some clones, i put them into my grow tent 6 weeks ago.
I only check them when i water once a day, i did notice yellow spots on the leaves but ignored it, #$%^&*( i know, i'm an idiot).
Yesterday i noticed cobwebs and looked very closely, i then saw the little things moving. 
I jumped on this site last night and found out they were spider mites.

I'm a newby grower, so i guess i did not realize about these til it was too late.

What i did last night;
I took a spray bottle and put about 10 large tablespoons of dawn dish liquid into it and filled it with water, i soaked the plants, especially the bottom of the leaves.
The plants were dripping with suds, i then left them overnight.
I just checked on them prior to this post and they did not droop or wilt at all.
Also the temps in my state are low at night and the tents reach 50 degrees at night, i understand this slows the reproduction rate.

Later today i plan to buy some rubbing alcohol and mix it 50/50 and spray them again, i'll also scrub the tents with hot water mixed with bleach and vacuum the carpets in the room.

PLEASE, someone, help me out, i grow for medical reasons and i cant afford the time to start over, any suggestions/advice would help.

P.S. One of the plants was an auto flowering i got free with my order, it was 2 weeks into bud and was the one covered with webs, i cut it down, sprayed it with a little of the dawn and water and will allow it to dry, will the smoke hurt me with dead mites? It's only about 1/2oz.

The other plants were just put into flower about 2 weeks ago and are just starting to show white hairs, they are power kush and blue widow plus the outdoor ones my "friend" gave me. these plants have yellow leaves and mites on the bottom of the leaves, can these be saved?


----------



## Rockster (Oct 23, 2009)

I use foggers myself if the borg turn up.Bob Martins flea and tick foggers for pets.I don't even knock the fans off,just place in the grow and hit the button on the can,works a treat and the stuff is rated for use in unvented domestic environments and breaks down in light.

Treat twice in 48 hours and weekly thereafter.

Or,as I've just found,you can treat plants with the stuff you put on a dog or cats fur to treat for fleas and other boogers our pets get.

I've got the borg in my grow so placed a few drops on fan leaves and the stems and the stuff works so well the next plant along had it's borg killed by a treated plant next to it! 

It's purely vapour so nothing settles on your girls really and costs about £3 to treat a 6-12 plant grow.

When it comes to the borg,this stuff is mustard!:holysheep:

Vapona pest strips do the same job.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess I have been lucky, never had spidermites ever.

Hello Dr.Greenbud 

First off, never accept clones and put them in your grow area, put them somewhere else for 10 days checking daily to make sure they are parasite free.

Second, if you see a plant showing any signs of abnormal behaviour, it is telling you there is some kind of problem.


Rockster has given you great info, it is harmless to humans and I use it myself for my cat.

Also you can make home made solutions.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29472

(Excellent post by Bud.Uncle)

Also you can use ISO/Water 50/50 mix.

Also you can make your own Neem Oil spray.

5ml Neem Oil, 2ml liquid soap, 1lt water.

Shake well and spray the plant soaking it under the leaves.

It is best to alternate different methods when attacking spidermite, the different solutions seem to work better than just hitting them with the same spray.

eace:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

I think my next step is bleaching the veg tent as it's empty now, then i think i'll take all the plants (12 ) to the bathtub while i bleach the flower tent ( 25% bleach to the rest water ?)
I'll then rinse the plants as well as i can in the tub then spray with 50/50 alcohol/water and let fan dry in the tub.
I'll alternate from soap and water to alcohol and water every other day?
I think i'll also lightly spray the carpet outside the tents with some 50/50 alcohol mix as i don't think it will hurt the carpet.

I may run an air conditioner in the room to keep the temp. as low as possible as the mites hate the cold.

Any other advice or suggestions?


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

Will the yellow leaves turn back green after their gone?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

Once damaged they are damaged.

They may die and fall off, do not cut them off, if the plant wants them removed, the plant will do it itself, while the leaf is still on the plant it is still feeding the plant.


eace:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Once damaged they are damaged.
> 
> They may die and fall off, do not cut them off, if the plant wants them removed, the plant will do it itself, while the leaf is still on the plant it is still feeding the plant.
> 
> ...


 
thanks, i'll post updates and maybe pics after i'm done.
Hope this works.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Im  a  bit  late  here  sorry...

I  treat  all  my  clones  I  get  from  Buddy  as  if they  are  infected..I  use 50/50  iso/water..mist  plant  good...use  this  to  wipe  walls  down  as  well...IMO...you  need  to  have  an  Arsonal  of  weapons..and  mix  it  up..and  when  applying   the  solutions  be  sure  to do  when  lights  go  out  and  to  get  tops  and  bottoms  of  leafs...and  like  HIE  said  let  the  plants  leafs fall  of  naturally..the  plant  is  still  pulling  resources  from  it..Hope  this  helps...take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got back from the store and bought these.
Any comments?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> I just got back from the store and bought these.
> Any comments?



That is a good start, but I'm with 4u2--you need an arsenal of different treatments to get rid of spider mites.  I get a kick out of Rockster calling them the Borg--I cannot think of a better description.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

Why has Dr.Greenbud got so many red bars?

I have seen nothing untoward in any of his posts.

eace:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why has Dr.Greenbud got so many red bars?
> 
> I have seen nothing untoward in any of his posts.
> 
> eace:


 

gee, i'm honored,lol.
I was always told as a kid i would rise through the ranks quickly, now it's finally come true.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why has Dr.Greenbud got so many red bars?
> 
> I have seen nothing untoward in any of his posts.
> 
> eace:



:yeahthat:  I agree.  Let's hope that was a mistake on someone's part.  For some weird reason, it takes a whole bunch of good reps to offset one bad rep.  Here is a good rep to get you going back to the land of green.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

oops, i thought reds bars were good, oh well...........lol


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

now there green,lol......................


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why has Dr.Greenbud got so many red bars?
> 
> I have seen nothing untoward in any of his posts.
> 
> eace:



IDK maybe the review of http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43 would be in order. ...




> No more hiding the foul language with mis-spellings done for the purpose of saying it, and then trying to get away with it.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> IDK maybe the review of http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/announcement.php?f=43 would be in order. ...


 

Oops, sorry, i wrote the post while frustrated, i did'nt even know i broke a rule, i did just read the whole rules page so now i know whats not acceptable.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

AAhhhhh.

Yup, could well be that Pcduck :aok:

Maybe that message needs to be put on the joining page and people have to click that they have read it.

Or something similar.

eace:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

I edited the error, my bad.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> it takes a whole bunch of good reps to offset one bad rep.


 My Grandpappy always told me it took 3 atta-boys to make up for 1 oh crap!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> I edited the error, my bad.


 

dont  sweat  it  my  friend...If  someone  gave  ya  a  bad  rep  cuzz  of  it...tells  me  they  aint  got  nothing  better  to  do...I  was  wondering  if  ya  post  up  some pics  so  we  can  see  what  stage  of  infestation  we  are  dealing  with...I  dont  want  ya  going  off  and  blasting  the  crap outta  plants  with  all  sorts  of  methods...sounds  Bad...but  pics  would  help  us  to  help  you...thanks  for  shareing..



:48:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

The leaves look droopy, i think thats from the soap.
I just watered heavy 2 minutes prior to pics.
11 pics to come.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

,.;['


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

having trouble posting pics


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 23, 2009)

not allowing me to post rest, don't know why.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Oct 24, 2009)

a growshop owner once told me that besides nutrients, light, water, etc., you should have a pest control regimen, not only for if pests get there, but as a preventative measure. Azatrol is a product that you regularly give your plants through week 2 of bud that will deter mites from sucking juices from you plants, thus starving them and stopping the breeding process also.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 24, 2009)

the combination i have used for a few years now is SafersSoap and a product called SMC (Spider Mite Control).... SMC is my semi-secret weapon, the main one that i use, and i haven't noticed and mite resistance.... it doesn't actually kill them immediately like most people would like.... works more like neem oil.... it's a horticultural oil that coats them and prevents them from reproducing and starves them to death.... i've recommended it to a few friends with bad infestations and they had great results with it.... it's pretty hard to find, but if you can, it's worth it's weight in gold....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> not allowing me to post rest, don't know why.


 
Not  sure  what  program  ya  useing  but  you  should be able  to  do  12 picvs  in a post...


and  Your plants dont  look  Bad  my friend..i  was  thinking  worse...take  the  iso 99%  if  ya have  or  91%  the  stronger the  beter..:aok:  take  and  mix  with  water  50/50...just  when lights about  go  out...take  a  long  poker ( like  hanger)  and  use  to  lift  leafs as  you  mist  the under  neath..i  like to  be  sure  to  get stalk as well  and  top  soil...after reaching  the  top..I  mist  the top leafs ...after  all  plants have  been  treated..I  mist  the  entire area  walls  containers  floor  ect.ect..not  the  lights  hehe...I  let  them  be  for  48  hrs  at  what  time i  do  again..i  do  this  for  a week..and  useually   have under  contro...the  next  week  I  back it  up  with  soap  and  neim  oil...same  prosses is  used  here  and I  use  seperate  misting  bottles  so  i  can  lable...every  3   Months  My  shed gets  Bombed...DR DOOM...as  I  am  at  a  constant  battle  with  Bugs...But  Im  winning:yay:  theres  a  few  home  remadies  like  ciggs  tabbacco  and  water...its  here  in  forrum  i  never tried  I  dont  smoke  ciggs..Hope this  Helps  *Dr, Greenbud* :48:



Take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks 4u2smoke, i've tried to give you a rep several times but it keeps saying i need to spread around reps before giving to you. ? don't know why but this post is my offical thanks, lol. 1 rep for you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

well  ya  repped  me  in this  thread  all ready  is  why I think...thanks My  friend..let me  know  How  ya  do..or  if  i  can  help...take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 24, 2009)

okay, i'm done for the day, this is what i just did the past 2 hours;

1) removed all plants from the tent and put them into the bathtub.

2) mix 20% bleech into hot water and scrub tents then towel dry.

3) each plant was turned upside down and rinced off in the tub under running water

4) then i soaked plants with safers soap and put back into tent with fan directly on them.

5) i mixed alcohol/water and sprayed the cords, lamp housings, and intake and exhaust vents.

6) i vacuumed the carpets


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

:aok:

:watchplant:


:48:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Since then i've had a fan on them 24/7 and i opened a window 24/7 & the temps are 50 at night in the tent and only 70 or so during the day.

This morning i sprayed each plant with alcohol/water mix and turned fan on high to dry off.

several days ago i bought a NO PEST STRIP from the store and i have had it in there ever since.

I can not find even one moving creature as of yet, i hope the eggs get killed as they hatch by the pest strip and my spraying.
This weekend i'll spray safers soap on them again.

I know HICK and others are against these strips but i did a lot of research on the net and have yet to find someone that had ill effects from them, besides i'll remove them at least 3 weeks prior to harvest.

I also have not seen any knats since either. ( double bonus ).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

glad to  here  my  friend...keep that  mix  going...the  best  is  the  iso/water..it  seeems  to  be  best  for  me...then  fallow  up  with the  soap ..sounds  like  ya  getting  it  under  control...take care and be safe


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Oct 30, 2009)

Well it's been a few days and i don't see any moving creatures with my bare eye.
I'm going out today to buy a magnifying glass.
Cut some clones incase i have to scrap all the plants.
I cut the clones, washed them under cold water, sprayed them with alcohol/water mix, air dried then sprayed with safers soap.
I put them in the veg tent, i hope i can keep them mite free.
There's a hydro store not too far from me that has Doktor Doom and every other product mentioned on these mite threads.
I'll try and make it there today or this weekend.
Updates to come.

I hope others will benefit from this thread, i would'nt wish mites on anyone, well almost anyone, lol.


----------



## tokasmoke (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Dr Greenbud....i Have Had My Bouts With The Mites,if I Was You,i Would Keep Going With The Soap Solution, It Worked For Me. But You Have To Be Religous And Thourough. But Its The Safest Way To Go.spray Real Good Dont Rinse. Every 3 Days. Be Very Attentive. You Should Spend Plenty Of Time Looking Closly At Your Leaves. You Have Been Infected, Now You Will Have To Strap On Your Chucks,and Do Battle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2009)

tokasmoke said:
			
		

> Hey Dr Greenbud....i Have Had My Bouts With The Mites,if I Was You,i Would Keep Going With The Soap Solution, It Worked For Me. But You Have To Be Religous And Thourough. But Its The Safest Way To Go.spray Real Good Dont Rinse. Every 3 Days. Be Very Attentive. You Should Spend Plenty Of Time Looking Closly At Your Leaves. You Have Been Infected, Now You Will Have To Strap On Your Chucks,and Do Battle.



One type of treatment will not eradicate a spider mite infestation.  While the soap is a good treatment, you must have several different treatments and alternate them to get rig of these little critters (Rockster calls them "The Borg")


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 4, 2009)

so far they look good, i cant see any webs or moving mites. I'm going to buy a magnifying glass tommorrow to get a better look but i think the NO-PEST STRIP is working along with the other things.
Updates to come.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in a similar boat Doc...

I'm about 10 days away from harvest and I noticed a couple of spider mites...I used safer soap.....keep the temps down...get in there every night to seek and destroy by hand...

I caught them waaaay early (no webs and just a few mites on a few leaves), but it is still strrrressfull..

keep us posted on your progress..

I'm rootin' for us!


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 5, 2009)

Progress Report;

I bought the magnifying glass and looked real, real close and i can't find any mites, live anyway, also i don't see eggs anymore.
The plants grew a few inches and the new tops have no signs of mites and are greener then green.
Also the buds look good.
I know HICK and others are against NO-PEST strips but i'm a believer they work.
I'm willing to bet the mites are all but gone.
I'm gonna keep in the pest strip til about 2 weeks before harvest and continue to switch up my treatments for the next 3-5 weeks.
I picked off all the dead leaves and although the plants were effected i think i'll still get some nice bud.


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not 'against' them doc. Not used "when and where"" they are designed for. Useing them around anything that is going to be consumed, is _not_ where they are designed for. 
Would you hang one over your kitchen table, too??


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 5, 2009)

carpets will be the place where if anywhere the mites or their eggs will reside until conditions improve then they will rear their ugly heads again.

my friend did the same as you but i told him carpets are a no no in a grow room.

consequently they appeared again weeks later.

anyway do what your doing but ditch the carpets on your next grow.

t4


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm not 'against' them doc. Not used "when and where"" they are designed for. Useing them around anything that is going to be consumed, is _not_ where they are designed for.
> Would you hang one over your kitchen table, too??


 

I would not use them in my kitchen but through my research on this and other sites i'm yet to find anyone who used these and lost any body parts or grew any new ones due to them, besides i'm willing to bet smoking cigarettes has MANY MANY more chemicals than what i'm doing, including rat poison. How many of you smoke cigarettes/rat poison?
Anyway it was that or scrap the whole grow.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> carpets will be the place where if anywhere the mites or their eggs will reside until conditions improve then they will rear their ugly heads again.
> 
> my friend did the same as you but i told him carpets are a no no in a grow room.
> 
> ...


 

Aahhh, but i have a secret for that.
I live in up north and its cold here, actually it snowed last night and i keep the window open 24/7 in that room.
During the day it's only 70 or so in the tents and at night it goes down to 50-55 degrees. Mites HATE cold so i use that as an extra weapon, plus i vacuum the carpets several times per week.
The cold prevents them from reproducing.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Also i forgot to mention that i spray the carpets with the safers soap when i spray the plants and the alcohol/water mix when i use that. ( don't spray your carpets with the hot sauce mix , common sence here ).
It does'nt hurt the carpet from what i can tell so far, and i've sprayed them quite a few times so far, AFTER i vacumm.


----------



## Hick (Nov 6, 2009)

Dr.Greenbud said:
			
		

> I would not use them in my kitchen but through my research on this and other sites i'm yet to find anyone who used these and lost any body parts or grew any new ones due to them, besides i'm willing to bet smoking cigarettes has MANY MANY more chemicals than what i'm doing, including rat poison. How many of you smoke cigarettes/rat poison?
> Anyway it was that or scrap the whole grow.



NPS are _poison_.  You can probably look in vain for any one, losing or growing extra body parts from useing them in the kitchen, too. That doesn't mean they don't present a danger.. 
READ THE LABEL WARNING.... 
READ the warnings issued by agencies responsible for public awareness of such chemicals.
hXXp://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Product.jsp?REG_NR=00548100348&DIST_NR=008845
hXXp://www.nader.org/index.php?/archives/1293-Dont-Buy-No-Pest-Strip.html
hXXp://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=cache:MZdz4L8IXecJ:xxx.amvac-chemical.com/media/pdf/pr...&gl=us&sig=AFQjCNEKq2JkvQ2rzL1WG-ZRjwjye3bVzw


> 2.   Effects on Humans:  Dichlorvos is an organophosphorus pesticide and is therefore a cholinesterase inhibitor.  Overexposure to this substance causes symptoms that vary by route of exposure.  Inhalation causes ocular and respiratory symptoms.  Ingestion causes gastrointestinal effects, while skin absorption causes localized sweating and muscle twitching in the area where entry occurred.  If exposure is severe, muscle weakness, twitching, fasciculation, and paralysis may occur. Paralysis of the respiratory muscles may cause death.  Cardiac irregularities, including complete heart block, may also occur [Hathaway et al. 1991].  Dichlorvos is easily absorbed through the skin, gastrointestinal tract, and lungs because of its high volatility [Parmeggiani 1983].  It is rapidly inactivated by the liver, and persons with liver disease may be less tolerant of the toxic effects than normal persons [Gosselin 1984].  Human volunteers exposed for 30 minutes/hour each hour, 10 hours/day for 14 days at concentrations of 0.14 to 0.33 mg/m(3) had no changes in cholinesterase levels, airway resistance, or vision.  At a concentration of 1 mg/m(3) for 7.5 to 8.5 hours, volunteers experienced a 20- to 25-percent reduction in cholinesterase levels [ACGIH 1991].  Thirteen workers exposed over a period of a year to an average concentration of 0.7 mg/m(3) showed decreases of 35 percent and 60 percent, respectively, in red blood cell and plasma cholinesterase levels [Hathaway et al. 1991].  At a level of 0.1 ppm, the plasma cholinesterase is reported to drop by 20 percent [ACGIH 1991].  Daily exposure to dichlorvos at levels insufficient to produce results on a single-dose basis may produce symptoms after several days exposure.  Continuing exposure after symptoms appear can produce increasingly severe effects [Hathaway et al. 1991].  Dichlorvos has also been reported to cause allergic contact dermatitis [ACGIH 1991].  Dichlorvos causes methylation of DNA in vitro, but there is no evidence of mutagenicity in humans [Hathaway et al. 1991].  IARC has concluded that there is no adequate data for evaluating the carcinogenicity of dichlorvos in humans [IARC 1987].


 hXXp://www.osha.gov/SLTC/healthguidelines/dichlorvos/recognition.html

I agree that it is not appear exceptionaly high in toxicity, BUT in conjunction with pre-exiting medical conditions, and it's obvious risks with both repeated and prolonged exposure, "I" wouldn't recommend their use around consumables. 
  The comparison to cigarettes is laughable. Everyone "KNOWS" they will kill you, and I don't "recommend" their use either...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

Agree^^^^^^


:bong:


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 6, 2009)

I certainly was not arguing with you HICK, as a matter of fact i agree it's not the best thing, but i also found it interesting there were " volunteers " to do a study. I guess it comes down to personnel opinion. My opinion is i don't think the plants/buds will absorb and hold it long enough to harm when smoked. If " volunteers " were not harmed with direct contact, i can't see it being that bad, however the warning label does give me concern, i may call the company and ask them if a plant can absorb and redistribute anything harmful.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 6, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I use foggers myself if the borg turn up.Bob Martins flea and tick foggers for pets.I don't even knock the fans off,just place in the grow and hit the button on the can,works a treat and the stuff is rated for use in unvented domestic environments and breaks down in light.
> 
> Treat twice in 48 hours and weekly thereafter.
> 
> ...


 

Oh my gawd!  That's the best name ever for those rotten little bugs...for the rest of my life i will refer to them as The Borg.

Thank You.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 6, 2009)

You could just sprinkle your carpet with diatomaceous earth, it works very very well... on plants too if you are willing to dust a whole crop from top to bottom and not miss any bits...would use it on buds themselves tho so i guess it depends on where your crop is at at the time.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 7, 2009)

So i called up the 800# on the back of the package and spoke to a fellow that was a product specialist and i asked him about using the NO-PEST strip in a room with " edible " plants like tomatoes and vegtables ( for obvious reasons i could not tell him it was weed, but i think he knew anyway ) and of course Hick was right, it is not " reccommended " for use with consumptions. He would not elaborate futher on specifics and only repeated it's not reccommended.
So my new game plan is to remove it from the flower tent ( i already did ), keep it in the room outside the tent for 2 more weeks, hopefully this will prevent most of what emits from the NO-PEST strip from entering the tent and still kill the borg in the carpet.
I know they work so it's hard to give up such an effective treatment.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 7, 2009)

damn i just bought one today too! i used it before and it seemd to work! im having some trouble with mites too! i think im just gonna get on that game plan too! spray every 2 days with something different! i will not use neem oil though, for some reason i have bad luck with it and it kills my entire plants! i just sprayed with safers soap! im gonna spray with azatrol tomorrow and see how they like it! then i will use the 50/50 alcohol water mix! good luck greenbud hope u keep it under control


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 8, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> damn i just bought one today too! i used it before and it seemd to work! im having some trouble with mites too! i think im just gonna get on that game plan too! spray every 2 days with something different! i will not use neem oil though, for some reason i have bad luck with it and it kills my entire plants! i just sprayed with safers soap! im gonna spray with azatrol tomorrow and see how they like it! then i will use the 50/50 alcohol water mix! good luck greenbud hope u keep it under control


 
Sounds like you have a plan. These borg are tougher than tough.
I seem to have mine under control for now. I re-thought my last post. I think i'm going to rotate the NO-PEST strip from the veg. tent one day, the flower tent the next then the 3rd i'll leave it outside the tents in the open room to kill the carpet huggers.
My fear is that i cant see them now and i don't want to ease up and have them return.
Have you used the cold against them? i think it's one of the best, non-harmful weapons against them (in conjuntion with other treatments).
If it's not too cold where you live try an air conditioner in that room.
I fiqure if i miss any borg the cold will get them for me, or at least prevent them from breeding til i can kill them.

Good luck to you to Albino, post your progress and results here if you like, we'll share the thread and compare results.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 8, 2009)

Whew, i just spent 2 1/2 hours, here's what i did.

I removed all plants from flower tent.
I cleaned the tent with alcohol/water several times then i sprayed Safers soap all over the floor and first 8-10 inches of the tent.
I then went over every plant and every leaf, i pushed slightly on the stems of the leaves that looked dead or pretty bad, the ones that fell off with slight pressure i fiqure were dead, the others that did'nt fall off i left alone, except i crumbled any dry dead ends that were on the leaves.
I then sprayed every plant, every leaf from bottom to top with Safers soap then i watered the plants heavy ( mites will fall off when sprayed with safers or alcohol and will fall into the water and drown ) and returned into tent.

I vacuumed the carpets several times and sprayed the carpet with alcohol/water mix til the room gagged me with the smell.
Finally, i returned the No-Pest strip into the flower tent so as to kill any mites that are trying to escape.

I did not observe any live mites at all, also i did'nt see any new egg deposits on the bottoms of any of the leaves.

If this regement does'nt kill them it'ol kill me, lol.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 8, 2009)

ya switching the nps from tent to tent would be a good idea, the airborne chemicals will kill the borg for sure! no i dont have acces to get cold air from outside, both the windows are borded up to prevent light leaks and cuz nosey neighbors!

well i just spent about 30 minutes spraying the girls down with a mix of azatrol and water! i got to say i hate these mites and there nasty eggs, there everywhere on the sour bubble, everything else looks fine, just a few here and there, but i drenched all of them real good right now! tomorrow im going to just spray water on them in the morning and then that night im going to spray 50/50 water alcohol! then i will spray with safers the foloowing day and tehn azatrol again and so on and so on, hopefully they will be gone! i want to use neem cuz peope stand by it but i just alway have bad luck with it, have u used need dr???


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 9, 2009)

No, have'nt, i live in a rural area, it's hard to find anything.
Keep switching up your treatments like your doing and in combination with the nps and it should curb your problem.

Also, try the hot sauce and garlic and dawn dish soap mix as another weapon, the more you can spread out the treatments with different products the less chance the borg will to get used to one and become immune to it.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 9, 2009)

ya ill switch it up every day or every other day! i want to conquer these mites, i was also thinking of gettin floramite!


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 10, 2009)

i would only do treatments every 2-3 days. When mites are sprayed or ready to die they drop their eggs, these eggs take a few days to hatch, so everyday treatments are too much and may strees the plant a lot.
If you must treat everyday, use regular water on the " off " days.
The mites hate water and will drop off into the dirt, MAKE SURE the soil is real wet, the mites will drown.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

ok so every 2 to 3 days! o im also gonna buy some floramite! have u heard of it! its supposed to knock out the spider mites for good, some people swear buy them and say they havent had a mite since! so im gonna try it in conjuction using the no hot pest strip and safers soap! ill also have a bottle of alcohol and water to have in my arsenal! so after applying something wat the plant to drown the mites????i hope we can conquer these mites dr! u still looking good over there??? still no sign of an alive mite?????


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never used floromite, this is the 1st bout of mites iv'e ever dealt with, but what i do know is that their is no one single product that completely works on its own, DON'T be fooled by an add or salesperson. My research shows a mulititude of different things that does the trick. You never want to let them get used to one product, thus switching it up. And yes, keep the soil wet at all times, this will help a lot, the mites won't be able to live in wet soil.
I have not seen any live mites at all and better yet NO EGGS on the bottom of the leaves.
Today i cut 2 clones from each plant, heres what i did.
I cut the clones, washed them throughly under water then sprayed them with alcohol/water mix, let them dry then dipped them in root tone and planted.
I made sure there were no mites anywhere on the clones and then i put them into the veg tent with the NPS ( just in case i missed any, which i doubt )
Once i harvest the plants in the flower tent i'll remove the veg tent plants, bomb the room and return the veg plants.
Heres the #1 mistake people make with mites.
Once a few weeks go by with no signs of mites people tend to stop treating the area/plants, this allows the mites to regroup for a new attack.
Keep the treatments up long past the time you think you need them.
Keep us posted on your results and i'll do the same, after all this site is for learning and information, anything we add will be useful to others.


----------

